# If you won the lottery....



## HeartbrokenW

Lottery is up really high in our area, and I stopped after work and purchased 2 tickets. Can't win if you don't play, right? When I got home, my daughter says "if you win, are you going to give any to dad?"

Its been almost 3 months since our divorce is final now and we're doing ok. Life goes on. But her question got me thinking. 

Would the answer be different between the left behind spouse and the walk away spouse? Would the walk way feel more guilty and fork over some dough? 

I'm a left behind spouse. If we won, would I? After 13 yrs of lies and deceit, me working my tail off to support us while he haphazardly tried. Finding out he bought drugs for 13 yrs, probably spending my paycheck on it. Karma has struck, he's deep in debt, no job, no money, behind on his child support for a child before our relationship. He desperately needs a way out.

Would I?

Nope. Don't think so. If the tables were turned would he give me any? Nope, doubt it!


----------



## EleGirl

If you win, you can bet he will go back to court to have you pay him child support. 

Me... if I win I'm going to retire. If I decide to give $$ to anyone, it would be to help those I care about who also care about me... like my son and my siblings.

Ex's? Ha.. not a chance.


----------



## angelpixie

No. F'ing. Way.

When he didn't even let me know that he didn't itemize and take the mortgage deduction (and that I then could) so that I could get a refund this year? 

Yeah...I wouldn't even consider it. And I know for a fact he wouldn't give anything to me, either.


----------



## mule kick

angelpixie said:


> No. F'ing. Way.
> 
> When he didn't even let me know that he didn't itemize and take the mortgage deduction (and that I then could) so that I could get a refund this year?
> 
> Yeah...I wouldn't even consider it. And I know for a fact he wouldn't give anything to me, either.


You know you can get your taxes amended and get that refund, right?

But I know I would give my ex money. I have to think of the kids. They will be flush and how would their cousins or aunts on her side think of them with their mother scraping by? What would I tell them when they were old enough to understand how petty I had been to someone I loved enough to bring them into our lives? Yeah, she would be sitting pretty, too. Wouldn't regret that at all.


----------



## angelpixie

Oh, luckily I found out on April 15th, so I had just enough time to do my return over again. :smthumbup:

My ex fired me. He didn't think twice of letting me help him pay for college, pay off his loans, support him, and then clean out half my retirement account in the divorce. And kept saying he wanted his 'independence.' I'm just giving him what he wants.

And that would include independence from my money, too.


----------



## Paradise

Ha! No way would I give that money. Matter of fact, I would give the ticket to my parents and have them open up an account for me so no one could touch it. 

But....I don't have to worry about it. I don't play the lotto anyway!!!


----------



## hank_rea

I'd send my ex wife some money. Enough to pay off what we owed her parents. Nothing more. I'm pretty sure she'd be much more open to trying to reconcile if I became a millionaire, though.


----------



## Lordhavok

I wouldnt give my ex a damn thing. I would look into those cold ice blue eyes and tell her to go piss up a rope. Theres no amount of money in the world that can make up for what she's taken from me. Wouldnt piss on her if she was on fire.


----------



## FormerSelf

Haha..you know I was thinking about this very thing today! We are filling out dissolution papers...divvying stuff up...been real amicable...no issues thank God! After the shock of my wife requesting to end this, I'm feeling more and more positive. Between us, we have lots of debt...but she is going to be stuck with tons of student loans...over 100k. Part of me says, "Well, she made a big-girl decision here, so she is going to have to deal with big-girl consequences...so hells no!" But if I won the lottery and I would still have a significant amount leftover...I would consider paying off her student loans.


----------



## unbelievable

Sure, I'd give my ex wives some bread. Christmas for everyone! I was never married to a lazy drug user. I wouldn't give money to a druggie or an alcoholic. That's the same as giving them drugs or booze. What he needs, money can't buy. For my exes, I'd invest a sum in their behalf and they'd get the interest every month, enough to live on but not enough to be stupid with.


----------



## Stretch

Yep, with a one way ticket to North Korea to pick up the cash.


----------



## NoWhere

Not no, but hell no. I'd leave the country before I let her have a dime or use the money to hire so many lawyers and keep it in the court system forever.


----------



## ThreeStrikes

I'd send her a buck, with a post-it reading:

*Karma's a B!TCH!*


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Hell no. They week I left he waited until my direct deposit hit our joint checking account, went the minute it opened, cleaned it out and closed it. I was able to get $500 from the ATM (the maximum) at the exact same moment. All if his money went into his business account and he'd transfer his "pay" the day he paid the bills so he had all of his money already. 

Coupled with his taunting me that I'd be in crappy apartment in the ghetto while he cruised in his yacht on the lake... double hell no.

My daughter is well provided for; he would be able to eliminate his child support based on the change of circumstance - that's all he'd get.


----------



## Dollystanford

hahah no effing way. It's funny we did talk about it when things were amicable and said 'oh of course I'd pay off the house for you' etc. But then we said we'd be friends too....

I've had a full and final financial settlement, he will never get another penny out of me under any circumstances. Loser


----------



## LostInMT

Not a snowball's chance in hell that I would ever give her a damn cent.

I can't say that I wouldn't help her if I felt she actually needed it but actaully giving her money, not going to happen. 

Of course I won't help her as AT ALL as long as she is with POSOM, she fired me and hired him. His job now. If he's useless, not my problem.


----------



## angelpixie

Well, according to this cartoon, giving 10% to charity wouldn't help improve the odds of winning, but maybe giving 10% to the ex would? :scratchhead:


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser

OMG, I'm SO GLAD *MY* name isn't 'Lisa'! 






:rofl:


----------



## BW1

Give lottery money to my ex? Not in a million years.

I wouldn't pee on her head, if her hair was on fire.


----------



## Pbartender

No, of course I wouldn't... But that's because I think that playing the lottery is a waste of money.

If you really want a couple million dollars to spend, there's better, more certain, ways to get it.


----------



## mablenc

I would set up a healing clinic for the betrayed spouses. It would have therapists on site, attorneys and financial counselors. It would have cottages for the spouses who don't have anyone to care for their children while they recover to live in with a state of the art childcare facility. Lots of icecream for the BS first days then I would have nutritionist and fitness instructors with a cool gym.

I would also add a bar, with people making sure we don't turn the BS into alcoholics. 

I would also add fashion experts, and hairstylist so that the BS leaves feeling great and looking fabulous .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GettingBetter

first thing I would do is hire the best lawyers in the country and file for the custody of the kids. Giving her money? Hell no!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anewstart60

I would definatley give some to my Ex. I have no ill will towards her and only hope for the best for her. How much I would give would depend on how much I won. The kids would get their share first but I would make sure she got something.


----------



## Married but Happy

Let's see, suppose I split the money in half, then from "her" share deduct what it would have cost me for daily prostitutes for 24 years to make up for the sex she didn't want to have. Damn, I think I'd have to send her a bill.


----------



## happy as a clam

I see this thread is two years old.

But I'm off to buy a lottery ticket, as I was just thinking about this very thing TODAY.

This thread must be a "sign"...

:lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nomorebeans

Not a cent.

But, I would let him stop paying child support, since that was based on the fact that he makes more than twice as much as I do.

The very first thing I would do is submit my resignation and retire.

The next thing I'd look to do is find a new house in a new neighborhood - I'm thinking that neighborhood would have an address that includes "Ocean Blvd."

Then I'd buy a Tesla. Maybe two in different colors to suit my mood on any given day.

And give a bunch to my nieces, so they could be comfortable for the rest of their lives, and to a couple charities I care about. It's best to give to charities while you're alive - I've found out the hard way that it's a huge pain in the @ss as executor of your parents' estate to do it later.


----------



## hurtinginohio

I won't even play until the ink is dry on our divorce papers. My luck I'd win while still being legally married and the a$$ would get half! I'd rather not win at all than take the chance of winning and him getting any of it!


----------



## Tulanian

hurtinginohio said:


> I won't even play until the ink is dry on our divorce papers. My luck I'd win while still being legally married and the a$$ would get half! I'd rather not win at all than take the chance of winning and him getting any of it!


 Without giving you legal advice, my understanding is that in most states filing the separation papers sets the date of the financial split. Courts keep jurisdiction over support issues, though, so a recalculation could be demanded.

Sorry, had a nerdbrain moment.


----------



## Tulanian

As for myself, while I never want to see my ex again if I can help it, and try desperately every day to stop thinking about her and the split and her new man, I'd still give her some. 

I set out with her when we were dead broke. She worked to put me through law school. I wouldn't have this career (such as it is) without her. And I went into law specifically to try to make a nice living and give her nice things. So I'd probably buy her a house and a vehicle, at the least.


----------



## GusPolinski

Zombie thread, but whatevs. I'll play.

Someone actually asked me this question in a job interview early last year. Took me completely off guard. I think I gave the usual "give some money to charity, do some nice things for friends and family, retire early, travel with my wife" answer. Which is odd, because I'd actually had the "What would we do if we won the lotto?"conversation w/ my wife _maybe_ a couple of weeks prior to that, and I'd come up w/ something different. If we're talking about a "small" jackpot, ^this^ is probably exactly what I'd do. With a larger jackpot, though, I'd do a bit more...

What I have in mind is a non-profit organization that would provide assistance in terms of technical training and career placement (and maybe even life coaching) to battered spouses, young adults from low-income areas, disabled veterans, etc. Sort of like STEM+, if you will.


----------



## hurtinginohio

Tulanian said:


> Without giving you legal advice, my understanding is that in most states filing the separation papers sets the date of the financial split. Courts keep jurisdiction over support issues, though, so a recalculation could be demanded.
> 
> Sorry, had a nerdbrain moment.


Sweet! :grin2:


----------



## Nomorebeans

I like your idea for the larger jackpot, Gus.


----------



## Ynot

I think I would just keep quiet about it to everyone. I wouldn't even tell my kids. I would just go about enjoying my life for a change.


----------



## Hopeful Cynic

I have a ton of ideas for things I'd do with a sudden windfall. NONE of them includes giving anything to my ex.

Maybe if ex and AP broke up, I'd share enough so that the children could be okay when they're not with me. A couple of years later though, so I was sure they wouldn't reconcile.


----------



## Cooper

I think I would send her a photo of the check from wherever part of the world I decided to have lunch that day. Maybe include a nice heartfelt note like "Thank god you're not here!".


----------

